# Any mic/spl meter for BASS MuSIC



## Fabinhouse (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi,

i am new with REW and acoustics measurements, and i'm gonna use it in few weeks when i 'll have my new (small) studio. I will treat it acoustically.

I am an electronic/Bass music maker/producer, so i have to be sure about that there's no issues with lows & subs frequencies (not only but especially with that of course..)

I would like to know if any good mics could work for the measurement, or just a good SPL meter, or both ..? I understood that the Galaxy cm-140 has tighter low response than the Radio shack for example...

But generally, which mics can do the job ? for professional result i mean..

thanks

pardon my english...


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Best bet is a calibrated mic from Cross Spectrum Labs, there are a few options but the MiniDSP UMIK-1 (a USB mic) is easy to set up can give calibrated SPL values as long as the cal file includes the original sensitivity figure from MiniDSP.


----------

